# Tbilisi Surrogacy -- Help Please



## zebbie (Apr 24, 2013)

We are planning to engage with a surrogacy agreement in Georgia with "Donation and Surrogacy Centre" with Dr Tamar Khachapuridze. If anyone have some positive or negative experience, we would apreciate to hear from them. This is a stressful journey, and any help is much apreciated. This centre looks much less organised than the New Life, but we believe that their Gold programme (where much of the payments will be done at the time of birth) seems to provide correct incentives to IVF / surrogacy centres. 
Dan


----------



## 6thtimehoping (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh good grief- unless they have seriously lifted their game in the last year, I have to say be very careful. When we went to Georgia it was in the midst of some quite serious allegations from this clinic and we therefore heard all the alarming details of how this woman operates.
I may have kept some of the details in my emails- I'll look if you want them. I did post about this some time ago when I first heard about them, but I haven't been back on the forum for a while, so not too sure if old comments show.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I've just posted a reply on the Surrogacy Law thread about the legal side of things.

Surrogacy is an emerging practice in Georgia, following its political independence in the early 1990s and various subsequent challenges. Given this evolving environment, it's really important that you tackle the legal issues with great care to include:


The local law in Georgia (so you can comply with local legal requirements and produce an expert legal report about Georgian law on surrogacy in support of an application to the English law for a parental order if you intend to apply for this);
Citizenship, nationality and passport issues so you can exit Georgia safely and return home after the birth;
Managing the legal role and status of any surrogate in Georgia from an English legal perspective and the associated legal paperwork you will need to produce if you are looking to obtain a parental order to secure your parental status in the UK.
 I hope this helps give you a bit of a steer and I'd be happy to help if you need further guidance.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## rosie652 (May 22, 2013)

New life have a big chunk of the fee paid at birth $11,200 x


----------

